# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Mesnate pa hene...

## ShadowOftheBest

*Riflessione*

Quante volte pur di evitare la solitudine , pur di uscirne, ci accontentiamo di frequentare persone con le quali abbiamo ben poco da spartire.Magari ci adattiamo ai loro usi e costumi, che fino a poco prima giudicavamo negativi . Allora chiediamoci se questo significhi avere veramente una compagnia, o se invece non sia comparabile a una situazione caotica nella quale rischiamo di rimanere intrappolati

Meglio sarebbe avere il coraggio di vivere una fase di solitudine per cercare,dopo, qualcosa o qualcunocon cui esistano dei punti in comune oppure delle vere affinita

*Coloro che si amano veramente sono come un esercito invincibile: Nessun Ostacolo, nessun nemico potra impedire il loro congiungimento e la vittoria dei loro sentimenti.*

Mi ami, ma quanto mi ami?
Una domanda che tutti ci poniamo quando dobbiamo considerare una situazione sentimentale..Quando questo sentimento e sofferto e ostacolato,mille dubbi assalgono la mente ,spesso ottenebrando la nostra faccolta di giudizzio.

Eppure la risposta sarebbe semplice:Riusciamo a superare gli ostacoli,che sono sempre il banco di prova dei sentimenti?Bene, in tal caso saremmo certi che il legame e veramente forte.Forse faticheremo a superare le maggiori difficolta,ma questo significhera che il partner e veramente quello giusto.

Un vero amore si vive ,si combatte ,si soffre e da gioia se si e in due. Altrimenti non ha possibilta di regalarci un esistenza positiva , ma solo una sofferenza unilaterale.

Enis Kapo 

Gusht 2009.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disa me pyesin pse jam kaq i "Sinqerte" ne nje faqe interneti si kjo....

Une e di shume mire qe njerezit ketu ndjehen te ruajtur e te sigurte ..te mbrojtur nga anonimiteti mund te shprehin ate qe duan pa patur frike se i njeh njeri.

Por mua mu vodh kjo e drejte!

Dikur, para disa vitesh, "Ajka" e rinise forumore me morri te drejten e te qenit anonim duke u futur pa leje ne e-mailet e mia  e duke pergjuar telefonatat.

Une po shkoj edhe me tej e po u jap edhe adresen time ne Tirane. Po te duan le te vine e te "Pine nje kafe"...


Enis Kapo

Rruga Ylbere Bylybashi
Pallati 18 shkalla 1
Apartamenti 9

----------


## Sang_Real

Jam e tronditur sinqerisht!!!

----------


## xhulia

Une ende me e tronditur se ti Sang! Hy per te lexuar nje meditim dhe zbuloj dicka te tille...e tmershme! Gjithsesi nuk kuptoj (qe kur jam kthyer bjonde jam bere akoma me budallaqe),persene e venies ne levizje te sherbimeve segrete te forumit per nje anetar qe nuk me eshte dukur aspak i demshem! Pastaj anonimiteti ne kete forum 'è il segreto di Pulcinella' pak a shume per te tere ne 'antiket'! Megjithate komplimentet e mia Enis per pathyeshmerine! Te pershendes

----------

